# Quickflip II: Whats it worth?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thinking about selling my Eskimo QuickFlip II Deluxe ice shelter. This is the one with the bench seat w/ back rest. Very comfortable and roomy shack. It has the $60 sled cover. Its in excellent condition, just want to upgrade to a bigger shack now that my boy is getting older. Anyone know what used ones are selling for? I'm having trouble trying to figure out a price on them.


-DallanC


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

First of all, I own a Quick Flip II, and a III as well. Very good ice shacks in my opinion. I'm not sure what they are going for, but I'm sure you could get more if you wait until the start of next ice season to sell it. The cover is a great upgrade by the way. Nothing worse then snow piling into your sled as you move from location to location. This is a big problem when pulling them behind a machine. If I were selling mine, with a cover, I would never take less than $225. Maybe I'm greedy, but for less than that I'll keep it in my garage for the rare occasion that I take extra people ice fishing. Oh wait, thats exactly what I do with my QFII lol


----------

